
Behind the Scenes, Billionaires’ Growing Control of News - mathattack
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/28/business/media/behind-the-scenes-billionaires-growing-control-of-news.html?ref=dealbook&_r=0
======
brudgers
Berkshire-Hathaway [Warren Buffet's investment firm] has moved more heavily
into newspapers over the past five years. And according to Wikipedia, Carlos
Slim is the largest owner of the New York Times.

